# Fortis Fortuna Adiuvat



## Atem -- Fortis Fortuna Adiuvat - I Just Deliver Pizza (Aug 8, 2018)

You rush past the customers, and carry the box outside. There is a sign behind you.

Pizza Palace.

"You better hurry up! If it's late they are going to be furious!" Your smirk, and hop on your bike. 

"Yeah, I heard you! Just worry about those pizzas!" The omnic behind the counter wipes his hands. He was a humanoid model.

A bucket of bolts that was around since the Omnic Crisis. He would complain about how lazy you were, and that you should focus on your studies.

He wasn't wrong, and you have a habit of listening to him.

After all, Al went out of his way to raise you. 

Alphonse was different than most omnics. When most of them went crazy, and started murdering everyone around them? He became obsessed with cooking. He became fascinated with it. He couldn't taste anything but for some reason he couldn't help himself.

You put the key in the ignition, and the engine roars. You ride your motorcycle past cars and trucks. You swerve in the streets, and drive past more than a few red lights. You were in a hurry.

King's Row, London.

The traffic here was always the worst.

You never understood why Al decided to move here. You missed the USA. You missed New York. You had friends. You had a girl.

You had a choice, and you chose Al.

You were one of the dregs. An orphan from the Omnic Crisis. They were never lucky. They would get lost in an orphanage, or disappear in the streets.

You try not to think about what happened to them. You heard the rumors.

Human trafficking.

Al saved you from that. The least you could do was stay by him until the end. You weren't anything special. Just a brunette. Your eyes were like bronze. A person your age should be getting into trouble, and making mistakes.

No, instead you were working. It was a living but sometimes the expenses are tight.

You have a pie to deliver.

"Human. Machine. We are all one within the Iris." You could hear the preacher. There wasn't anyone who couldn't. Those speakers were loud. 

What time was it? You look up, and see the moon.

There is a sinking feeling in your stomach. You don't know why.

You turn your motorcycle around, and head towards the ceremony. You were curious. You never saw Tekhartha Mondatta. You heard about Shambali but you couldn't wrap your head around it.

What was the point in believing something you couldn't touch or see? Al, he was real. He would laugh with you. He would cook with you. Yeah, he was your father.

You want to call him that. You struggle sometimes.

John Doe.

The name stuck. The hospital didn't have any records on you. Your parents were dead. You had no other family. So, you decided to keep it.

Al... he took the surname. Alphonse Doe. 

You never asked why. Maybe it was because you already knew the answer.

You park your bike, and grab the key. You leave the pizzas on the bike, and hope no one steals them. You push through the crowd. That's when you see the preacher.

Who would have thought an omnic would become religious? It was something else. The way technology evolves? It is miraculous. 

They were friends, brothers, sisters, fathers, and mothers. They were teachers. They were firemen. They were police officers. 

The world was changing. This world didn't just belong to human beings anymore.

"Before me I see the future, humans and omnics standing together, united by compassion, by common hopes and dreams."  What an idealist. You stifle a snort. Compassion? Hopes and dreams? 

There is a woman next to you. You can't help but get a sense of deja vu. The bright yellow spandex, and goggles remind you of someone. You shrug, and ignore it.

It was probably nothing. The feeling was getting worse and you grab your head.

There was a stabbing pain. As if someone took a hot poker, and jammed it into your brain.

"You alright, love?" That woman again. Who was she?

"Just a headache." It was probably nothing.

"Say, I haven't seen you around here before. What's your name?"

"John Doe."

"What? Are you serious?" Her hand reaches for her mouth, and she giggles.

"It is a long story." Someone would always ask.

"That accent. Where is it from?" That's when she gets in your face.

"New York." 

"What's the story there?"

"My father moved here." This was becoming weird. "The business came with us." This woman was... energetic. "We own a pizzeria."

"Oh, what's it called?"

"Pizza Palace."

"No way!" The woman claps her hands. "I love their pizza!" 

Oh, great. A customer.

That must be why she seems familiar.

"We make the best!" You repeat the mantra. You said it every time a customer was on the phone. "Don't settle for the rest!"

"That was you?" You can hear her laughter. "I gotta tell Emily!"

"Guilty as charged." You really wish she would stop asking so many questions. You couldn't hear the speech.

You see her frown, and that's when her attention is drawn elsewhere. You can tell immediately. There was something she saw in her peripheral vision.

"Oh, look at the time! I have to go, love!" Her personality does a 180° and she rushes back into the crowd.

What was that about?

"Ah!"

There it is again. The pain was even worse now, and you scream.

​
There was a sniper.

A bullet. 

You see the woman from before, and another person. You feel liquid nitrogen in your veins. 

Cold.

Dead, and beneath that? There was nothing.

What in the world was that? You look back at the stage.

Tekhartha Mondatta isn't dead. He is giving his speech. 

What did you just see?

"Great. I am hallucinating."

The nausea is back, and something is wrong.

You can't stand still. Your body needs to move.

You have to do something. 

[] You decide to follow the woman from before. Your instincts were telling you something, and you had a feeling that if you didn't listen to them? You might be responsible for what happens next.
[] You rush to the stage, and try to explain what you saw. Tekhartha Mondatta has to know that someone is trying to kill him. He has to believe you.


----------



## John Wayne (Aug 8, 2018)

[X] You decide to follow the woman from before. Your instincts were telling you something, and you had a feeling that if you didn't listen to them? You might be responsible for what happens next.


----------



## Atem -- Fortis Fortuna Adiuvat - The Black Widow (Aug 8, 2018)

This wasn't your problem.

There was no way what you saw could happen. There were guards on the rooftops, and the security detail was everywhere. They could handle this.

You remember the feeling again. You are back where it began.

You feel the corpses around you. You were buried under them. The stench of the decaying, and the necrotic. You desperately try to dig upwards. You have to get out. If you don't you will suffocate.

The squirming maggots, and the buzzing of flies. You were in a mass grave.

The omnics threw you into the pit. You were supposed to be dead.

You weren't.

You grab your head, and try to forget.

Alphonse.

He was the one who dug you out. If it wasn't for him? You don't know what would have happened. When you saw him you were terrified. You thought he was like the rest.

He wasn't.

When you woke up in the hospital he was there waiting for you. Your family was gone but you had him now.

"Why did you save me?"

He tilted his head.

"I heard you crying."

That was reason enough.

"Of course." This is what Alphonse would do. You chuckle, and then you burst into hysterical laughter.

The apple doesn't fall from the tree.

You see her, and try to grab her. The woman slips through you fingers as she is caught in a brilliant cerulean. However, you are close enough. The energies catch you, and send you hurdling in the same direction she went. You crash through a window, and see her dash up a flight of stairs. You give chase. You hear, and see gunfire. Your instincts are on fire. Your body moves, and weaves around the stray bullets. You move out of the way before they are fired.

You don't know how you are doing this. You know this wasn't a coincidence.

Prescience.

You were burning up. You had a fever.

Whatever this was? You couldn't keep it up forever. You sweat, and gasp. You push yourself harder, and reach the top floor. So far, not a single one of the stray bullets grazed you.

You see the woman from before fight the sniper, and she is something else. The way she moved wasn't natural. You see different possibilities. They repeat themselves, and then change. That was strange. There were moments where you were sure the woman had been beaten. Then suddenly you find yourself back at the beginning. They happen again but the woman does something different, and the sniper is caught by surprise.

That is when you grab the nearest blunt object you can find. There was a pipe on the roof.

While the sniper struggles with the woman you rush her from behind. You swing the pipe, and try to hit her. The sniper is faster and knees you in the ribs. You are sent sprawling across the rooftop.

That strength wasn't normal.

"You didn't skip leg day, did you?" You grumble, and try to get back up. You cough blood. Your right lung was perforated. A rib fractured, and pierced it.

"John?" The woman is surprised, and that gives the sniper her chance. The assassin takes her shot.

A bullet goes through the woman's head. You are next, and another bullet goes through your eye.

You are back where you began. The pipe is in your hands. You are griping it as hard as you can. What was that?

This time you throw the pipe, and as it twirls through the air? It smacks into the back of the sniper's head, and breaks her helmet. You get a better look.

The sniper was a woman, and she was purple? It wasn't just her hair. Her skin was the same color. Her eyes were different. They were amber.

"This has to be a dream." This should be the part when honey badgers attack you. That is what usually happens. "This can't be real."

"John?"

Deja vu.

The pieces come together, and now you recognize who this woman is.

"I thought you were disbanded." Overwatch... you always heard stories about them. You would see them in the newspapers. Just like everyone else you were enamored with the idea. The extraordinary few who make a difference. They were heroes. At least, that is what you thought back then. Then you grew up. "You're Tracer, aren't you?"

Tracer becomes energized again, and crashes into you. The assassin didn't waste any time.

If she was any slower there would have been another hole where your forehead should have been. "You have to get out of here! This place isn't safe!"

You were out of your depth, and if wasn't for this woman you would be dead right now--

You feel blood splatter on your face, and that is when a bullet pierces Tracer's temple. Your feel her corpse in your hands, and then another bullet pierces your forehead.

You are back again. You don't waste any time.

You grab the nearest cinder block, and rush the assassin as she is on the ground. The assassin sweeps her feet but you jump over them, and bring the cinder block over your head. You smash it against her face. You see her blood but you hesitate. The assassin elbows you in the stomach, and grabs some garrote wire from her wrist. You grab the wires just as she coils them around your throat. They cut deeply into your fingers as she pulls.

"Tracer, help!"

The hero crashes into the both of you. The force of her charge launches all of you from the rooftop. The assassin uses a grappling hook, and swings towards another building. Tracer catches you, and you are both enveloped in those cerulean energies from before. You land on another building.

Tracer gives you a scathing glare. "You could have gotten yourself killed!"

"I think I did." What in the world was happening? "You died." You were sure that you saw her die.

"Are you alright, love?" Tracer catches you. "You're burning up!"

You are back in the pit. You could hear the voices.

They were taunting you.

"We're waiting for you, John. You always have a home here." You shake uncontrollably. You begin sweating. "No, no, no, no, no, no, no! Get away from me!"

"John! What's wrong?" You push Tracer back, and that's when you hear the drop of a pin. A grenade rolls between the both of you, and before either of you can do anything it explodes. The shrapnel tears open your stomach, and tears half of your face away. Tracer is torn to pieces, and pieces of her hit the crowd below.

You gasp, and look at Tracer. You tackle her before she can say anything, and you both land in a dumpster below. You hear the grenade but this time you are ready. The explosion destroys the rooftop but the both of you are safe.

"I guess that makes us even?" Tracer smirks, and you look at her like she is a ghost. You try to get as far away from her as possible. "What's wrong, love?"

"Don't say that!" You were sure that it was going to happen again. Tracer looks hurt but you don't care. You are alert, and you hear something land. You close the lid to the dumpster, and cover Tracer's mouth with your hand. You hear her muffled cries.

"Quiet." You whisper. The assassin was out there. You don't know how but you knew. You could hear her foot steps. Whoever she was? It didn't seem like she was in a hurry. You hold your breath.

You wait, and when you are sure she is gone you let go.

"That was rude!" You give the hero your best impression of a serial killer.

"I will hurt you." You breath heavily, and begin to hyperventilate. "If you give me any attitude."

Tracer involuntarily shivers. You were starting to scare her.

"What's wrong?"

"I died! A lot! You died! A lot!"

What you say next doesn't exactly ease her concerns.

"It's alright, love. We're fine." When she reaches out with her hand you recoil. You thought you already dealt with this problem years ago? It was coming back. This was exactly what you needed.

"I need to get out of here." You open the lid, and crawl out. "I need..." You collapse, and hit the ground.

You reach your limit.

***​You hear a clock, and the beeping of an EKG. You are in a hospital. When did you get here? It was morning, and the sun was glaring through the window.

"You're awake!" Tracer wears a cheerful expression, and she isn't the only one who is here.

Al.

"Hey, you rusty bucket of bolts. What took you so long?"

"A certain someone forgot to deliver the pizzas on time. I had to deliver them myself."

You have the feeling that would probably come out of your paycheck this week.

"Are you alright?" Alphonse changes the subject. "The doctor said you were having nightmares." You already know where this is going.

"Yeah, just more of the same." You couldn't just forget what happened. It would stay with you. "You know what they are."

"You are never going back in there. I made you that promise." That stern voice. He meant it. "I won't let them bury you. You know that."

Tracer looks confused.

"Uh, I am not sure I follow..." The question hangs in the air.

You look at her.

"You ever hear of the mass graves back during the Omnic Crisis?" You frown, and give her a strange look. "The omnics were efficient. They buried people together, and in one big pile. It was easier that way. Just dig a hole in the ground, and dump the corpses in there." You get up from your bed. "The problem was that not all of those people were dead when that happened."

"What does that have to do with you--" A sudden realization. You can see how she connects the dots. "Oh, I'm so sorry!"

"I think I was four. The hospital wasn't sure. They didn't have any records on me. That seemed about right. Twenty-six years, and I still can't forget it." That was the problem with these things. They leave a mark on you. "I remember trying to dig my way out of there. I was clawing my way past rotting carcasses. Just so I could breath. I wasn't strong enough. I would have died if it wasn't for Al Capone here." You tease the omnic.

"You're never going to let me live that one down, are you?" Alphonse grumbles. Just because of that one time during Halloween. "When do you want to leave?"

"..." You didn't have an answer for that.

"You were acting strange, yesterday night." Tracer decides to bring it up. "You said you died, and that you saw me die."

"I did." You answer her. "I am seeing things before they happen, and that is why I knew about the assassin. I saw Tekhartha Mondatta die. I have to ask... did he?"

Tracer has the brightest smile you have ever seen.

"No, he is safe!"

You breath a sigh of relief.

"That's good."

Tracer scratches the back of her head. "You know, if you really are seeing these things. I think I have a friend who can help."

"It's probably nothing. This wouldn't be the first time he had episodes like this. He used to have them when he was younger. He got over them quickly." Alphonse was always there for you. If he wasn't you probably would have gone crazy back in those days.

"No, this is different. These are real." You were certain that these weren't hallcuinations. They were premonitions. "Who is this friend?"

Tracer smirks, and folds her arms over her chest.

"That's a surprise!"

[] You decide to take Tracer up on her offer, and meet this friend she is talking about. The impish lady is being strangely secretive about it. Tracer buys some jars of peanut butter. In fact, she buys a lot of them.
[] You decide to check on Pizza Palace. You weren't entirely sure that this assassin was done with you. Now especially since you stopped her. You should make sure the restaurant is safe.


----------



## John Wayne (Aug 9, 2018)

[X] You decide to take Tracer up on her offer, and meet this friend she is talking about. The impish lady is being strangely secretive about it. Tracer buys some jars of peanut butter. In fact, she buys a lot of them.


----------



## Atem -- Fortis Fortuna Adiuvat - Hear No Evil, See No Evil, Speak No Evil (Aug 10, 2018)

You flinch when the light is turned on.

"So, are you sure this isn't a recurring problem?" The gorilla adjusts his glasses as he examines your eyes. Your pupils dilate.

"I don't think so?" Your headache was coming back. "It could be. When I was younger I used to have hallucinations. I was claustrophobic sometimes. I thought it was just because--"

"You don't have to say it." He dismisses you with a wave of his hand. He didn't want you to bring it up. "Tracer already told me about what happened."

"I wish she didn't." You turn your head, and glare at her.

"Sorry, love! It just kinda slipped!" At least she has the decency to look embarrassed.

"You're not the only person with stories like that one." He flips a switch, and the light disappears. He puts the pen back down. That's when he grabs a jar of peanut butter, and starts eating. He dips a banana in there, and takes a bite of it. "If it makes you feel any better I would say you are emotionally resilient. A lot of people who go through something like that, and at such a young age? They usually don't recover but you seem relatively stable."

"It's been a long time. When I was kid? Al didn't know what to do with me. I always got into trouble. I would get into fights. We had to move around a lot because I would get expelled, and we had to find another school someplace that could handle that. It went on like that for a while until I finally graduated, and I started working in the pizzeria." You are forthcoming. There was no point in keeping secrets.

"You were a delinquent?" Winston smirks. He is amused by the idea. "I presume that you enjoyed skipping class?" He takes notes.

"You bet, and I lost count of how many teachers would have liked to see me die."

"I doubt they hated you that much."

You chuckle, and lift up your shirt. You point to a couple of scars.

"I kept teasing him about his toupee. One day he caught me alone outside of school, and he stabbed me six times." You wear a nasty smirk, and then pull your shirt back down. "I broke his nose, and busted one of his kneecaps."

"It sounds like you had an interesting adolescence." He doesn't judge you. He just writes in his notebook. "Anything else I should know?"

"No, that's about it."

"I see."

He nods his head.

"There is only way I can be sure that you are not just relapsing. I have to test you." The gorilla picks up a deck of playing cards. He pulls one out, and looks at it. You can't see it but he can. "Are you familiar with this?"

"You really think that I am psychic?"

"Anything is possible, and I believe in the empirical. I need evidence of whether it is, or isn't the case."

You decide to humor him.

"Two of hearts." You say the first thing that you can think of.

"Correct." He grabs another one. "What card am I holding now?"

"Six of diamonds."

"Correct, and now?"

"Jack."

"Fascinating, and what about now?"

"King."

"Impressive." He puts the deck back down. "You guessed correctly with absolutely no deviation." He takes his glasses, and hands them to you. "Now what is the first thing that you can see?"

"Why?" You grip them tightly, and try to feel for anything.

"I am just curious." The gorilla picks up his notebook, and starts writing again. "What do you see?"

You frown, and try to focus.

"The moon." That was weird. "A scientist." You shake your head. "Death." People being butchered. "A lot of death." Gorillas murdering scientists. "What was that?"

"I thought as much." Winston grabs the glasses, and puts them back on. "Now for another test." He picks up a blind-fold. "Just put this on and cover your eyes."

You grab the bandanna, and wrap it around your face.

"Now what do you see? When you look at me?"

"How am I supposed to do that? I am blind-folded."

He frowns, and makes a noise of abject displeasure.

"Don't look at me with your eyes! Just look at me."

You hear his voice, and focus on that. There is a particular itch in the back of your mind, and you look at Tracer instead.

​"The chronal accelerator." That's what it is called. "It keeps her anchored in the time-stream. That's what lets her speed up, and slow down. It's what lets her reverse time. It broke in the fight with Doomfist, and she disappeared again. It took you a year before you could find her. He tore it from her back." You look back at Winston. "You made it for her."

"Y-Yes. I did." Winston sounds unnerved. He wasn't expecting that. "That is _eerily _specific. How much did you see?"

You are at a loss for words yourself. "I saw everything." You rip the bandanna away before more visions can assault you. "What else is there?"

The visions don't stop. You begin to shake. You see more. You see people dying. You see the pit again. You see those corpses. The dead are waiting for you.

"Are you alright? You are shivering."

"It's nothing."

There is an urgency in your voice. You see a cloud of darkness. A menacing apparition that doesn't accept death.

Watchpoint: Gibraltar.

Gabriel Reyes.

The name doesn't leave you.

"He is hunting you. He wants what you know."

You are burning up, and the fever returns. You fall over, and out of your chair.

Winston catches you. He checks your pulse.

"Tracer, get me a sedative!"

You start foaming at the mouth, and that is when you see it.

An eye.

The iris.

​
"You have to run! You can't die here!"

You hear her voice.

"You have to live!"

You were never good at following orders.

***​When you wake up you are on a couch this time. Tracer looks worried, and Winston is reviewing his notebook.

"You had a heart attack." He answers you. "What did you see?"

"Someone is going to attack you tonight." You get back up, and grab your head. These headaches weren't going away any time soon.

"Who is it?"

"I think I got this one wrong."

It couldn't be him. You saw it on the news. You read it in the papers. The articles on it were abound. Blackwatch. The corruption, and the internal strife. Overwatch came crumbling down.

He was dead. Just like Jack Morrison.

"You should tell me anyway. So far, your premonitions have been accurate." Winston leans forward, and puts down his notebook. "Precognition, clairvoyance, psychometry, and possibly even some sort of remote viewing. Your extra-sensory abilities are astounding! I would love to do more tests later. I have a feeling we only scratched the surface of what you can do."

"Gabriel Reyes. That's who it was." You let the name slip. "He wasn't the same. He was changed somehow." What in the world did he become?

"Hey, you're joking right? He died!" Tracer is the first one to speak, and she looks terrified. She involuntarily shivers. "Winston, he can't be right--"

"Are you certain?" The scientist isn't fazed. "Maybe you made a mistake?" His brain is on fire. He thinks about the possibilities.

"That's the name I heard when I saw him."

"..."

The gorilla leans back in his chair. Tracer seems to deflate.

"Winston, why would Gab--"

"He was never one of us!"

He growls. You could practically feel the vitriol. There was an animosity. A sort of grudge.

Tracer frowns, and looks away from him. The memories come hurdling back. The worst day of their lives. When they lost everything. When they lost their "family."

"I am staying." You tell Winston. There was something that clicked inside of you. "You are going to be in trouble if you fight him alone."

Winston looks surprised by the offer.

"You shouldn't worry about me. I can handle myself, and besides now that I know there is going to be a attack tonight? I will be prepared." He adjusts his glasses. Then he smiles at you. "You just need to worry about your health. I am sure your father is worried about you."

Al.

He was there in the hospital. The same as always. Just like every time you got into a fight in school. Just like every time you got into trouble, and he had to pick you up from the police station.

"Yeah, he probably is. " There was something bugging you. The vision was different than the other one. It was changing as you saw it. What was happening?

"Don't you worry! I am going to keep Winston company tonight." Tracer puffs her chest, and gives her best impression of a soldier as she salutes. "I am on patrol! No one is getting past me!"

You remember all of the times she would have died yesterday. If it wasn't for you? Tekhartha Mondatta would be dead right now, and things would have deteriorated in King's Row.

"You will be okay." Your words are no comfort, and your mind is assaulted by more visions. "You got friends."

You don't know who it is you're trying to convince.

***​You had to be suicidal. You were hiding in one of the air ducts, and biding your time. You pretended to leave. After which, you decided to sneak back in. You shouldn't have been able to get past security but somehow you knew where every camera was. What every password for the locks were.

You weaved past invisible trip wires, and laser censors that would have set the alarms blazing. Then you climbed into the nearest air duct.

You waited.

"Al is gonna kill me for this." You know he was probably worried sick. He was buried under work by now. You tap your fingers against the air duct. This was taking a while. "Maybe I was wrong?"

You take the pen you stole from Winston, and flick the switch. A light is turned on.

That's when the alarms start blaring to life.

You hear Athena. The artificial intelligence managing the facility.

Talon.

"I am never that lucky." You grumble, and kick open the nearest grate. You drop out of the air duct. You rush towards the commotion, and you see the mercenaries.

You only heard rumors about them. A criminal organization. A terrorist group. No one was sure what they wanted.

You rush the first one before he can reach his assault rifle, jam the pen into his neck, and grab his weapon. You aim at his friend, and pull the trigger. A bullet goes through his brain. He drops to the ground.

You just killed someone, and you didn't feel anything.

You grit your teeth, and try to ignore the sudden feeling of satisfaction. "I will deal with it later." You tell yourself. Perhaps you were more of a mess than you thought.

You rush deeper into the facility. Your instincts are ablaze. The second you see a mercenary? They drop dead. You already pull the trigger. You are faster than them.

There is one on your left. A door opens, and you already there. You pounce on him, and strangle him with your assault rifle. You don't let go until he stops breathing.

You grab the magazines and the grenades that were on him. You were running low on ammunition, and you were going to need the explosives.

You hear fighting and that is when you see it.

Gabriel Reyes, and someone else. Who was it?

You feel spiders crawl over your skin. You were cold.

"When I was a girl, I had a fear of spiders. I was told they felt no emotion, that their hearts never beat, but I know the truth. At the moment of the kill, they are never more alive."

The sniper. The one that tried to assassinate the preacher.

Why was she here?

The assassin was crouched on a balcony above the atrium, and patiently waiting for her chance to strike.

Winston and Tracer fight Gabriel Reyes. The ghost. He turns into mist, and fires his shotguns. He manages to hold his own against them.

"Reaper?" Winston seems confused but quickly that is replaced by something else. The macabre. "Gabriel... you have become a monster." His theory would need evidence.

"You know a lot for a monkey." Reaper growls. He fires his shotguns, and Tracer avoids his shots. "Who told you that?"

"I'm not a monkey!" Winston clotheslines Reaper through the infrastructure of the base. "I'm a scientist!"

"You would be a great wrestler for a scientist." You couldn't help yourself. You picture the gorilla walking towards the ring. The crowd roaring his name.

You turn your attention back to the assassin.

That's when you hear the whisper of it.

Amélie Lacroix.

_Widowmaker._

The assassin takes aim at Winston and Tracer when they are distracted by Reaper. You decide to crash the party. You take aim, and pull the trigger. Windowmaker only has a second to be surprised before Widow's Kiss is shot out of her hands. "Quelle?"

Her accent was thick.

This is the first time you hear her speak.

"I know you." Widowmaker turns to face you, and there is recognition in her eyes. "You were the one in King's Row? Who are you? Who do you work for?" The assassin raises her hands. Yet, she is the one who interrogates you.

You could hear something bitter in her voice. You already see dozens of possibilities.

Widowmaker wasn't going to let you leave here. No, she wanted to return the favor. You took her prey. You broke her perfect record. You distracted her long enough for Tekhartha Mondatta to escape.

That's when the words come to you. You knew exactly what you needed to say.

"Ma chérie, même en mourant, il ne ressentait que de l'amour pour toi." You do your best. Your accent wasn't exactly right for the french language. "Il ne t'a jamais détesté même quand tu as pris sa vie."

Widowmaker isn't cold anymore. In the first time since Talon kidnapped her, and reprogrammed her to be the perfect assassin?

The was a boiling fury bubbling beneath her skin.

"You know nothing about him!" Her gauntlet fires a grappling hook, and you jump into cover as it grazes you. You were expecting that.

"You're absolutely right! I never met your husband!" You wear a nasty smirk. You enjoy pushing this woman's buttons. "I do know about love! How unconditional it can be!" You yell behind your cover. Widowmaker retrieves her weapon, and it switches into an assault rifle. The bullets are flying but her aim is erratic. You shook her. You made her furious. "He loved you! He never hated you!"

"Tais-toi!" The assassin speaks in her native tongue. Whether it was fighting, or sex. People always reverted to that in the heat of the moment. "Tais-toi! Tais-toi! Tais-toi!"

The was a quiver in her voice. The programming wasn't that thorough.

Talon just thought it was.

"You remember how he kissed you? He was always gentle. He was never rough. You were his treasure." You hated doing this but you couldn't beat her any other way. The assassin was faster than you, and stronger than you. If you hesitated for a moment you would be dead. Tracer couldn't save you this time. "He never wanted to keep you in a gilded cage. He wanted to see you fly."

Just with a few kind words? You break this woman.

There is a click.

Whatever reason leaves Amélie Lacroix. The assassin charges you when her ammunition is gone. Her attacks are sloppy. They weren't like before. They were not precise, and refined. They didn't even know where they were going. You dodge, you duck, and you avoid every one of them. A punch misses your head. A kick never reaches your legs.

You were always just out of reach. You were reading her every movement.

You could see every one she could make. You were sweating.

You don't know how long you can do this until you have another heart attack, or collapse from the fever. This prescience was taking a toll on you. Your brain was on fire.

You had to end this quickly. You take Widowmaker's footing with a kick, and use the butt of your assault rifle as a bludgeon. You hit her forehead, and she collapses.

The assassin stays down. You don't know for how long.

You turn your attention back to Winston and Tracer. They were winning.

Reaper was being backed into a corner.

"You're not escaping!" The scientist cracks his knuckles. "You are going to pay for what you have done!" Overwatch was gone because of him. Blackwatch was responsible. Gabriel Reyes took his family from him.

The Petras Act.

It seems like yesterday. Overwatch's headquarters in Switzerland was destroyed. Then a year later the act was passed. The organization was liquidated, and disbanded.

Now came the return of due procedure, and mediocrity. The extraordinary would not be tolerated. The corporations began consolidating more influence and resources.

The Vishkar Corporation. The subjugation and subsequent revolution of Rio de Janeiro.

The world was changing.

"Meurs déjà!" The moment you're distracted is when Widowmaker surprises you from behind. The assassin jumps on your back, and tries to strangle you.

"You're a spider monkey, aren't you?" You struggle, and try to break free. You both hit the railing, and flip over the balcony. "Why couldn't you just stay down?"

You both crash behind Winston and Tracer. That distracts them long enough for Reaper to dissolve into mist, and escape into the nearest air duct.

"John?" Tracer looks surprised.

"You're not supposed to be here!" Winston looks absolutely furious.

"We can talk about this later! I have have a crouton on my back! Hurry, before she makes me choke on a baguette!"

"Raciste!"

You ignore how surreal it was for an assassin to say that as she was trying to murder you. Your life was starting to become strange.

***​"We have ways of making you talk." You menacingly sneer. That's when you grab the car battery, and the jumper cables.​"I am not talking." Widowmaker is tied up. Reaper managed to escape but the assassin was at their mercy. "You can torture me in whatever way you want. It won't work."

"We are not torturing her!" Winston stops you, and grabs the car battery.

"Oh, come on! I always wanted to do this!" You pout. You miss your opportunity to do your best impression of Liam Neeson. "I promise I won't do any permanent damage! Just a scratch here, and there!"

"I am beginning to think you need another psych evaluation!" Winston grumbles, and then looks back at the assassin. "Amélie Lacroix... what did they do to you?"

He read the files on her. This person was supposed to be dead.

"..." The assassin doesn't speak.

You take a chair, and slide in front of her.

"You see, this is what I don't get. Why exactly are you loyal to them?" Your saw everything. The brainwashing. The reprogramming. The experiments that brought her heartbeat nearly to a stop, and left her skin freezing cold. The way she murdered her husband.

How he loved her even then.

"You visit Gérard Lacroix's grave every Christmas. You place a rose there." You shake your head. Why did she do that if she didn't care? "Why do that? Why even bother?"

Widowmaker smirks. There is something that changes in her demeanor.

"John Doe. Do you even know who you are?" The assassin changes the subject. "No past, and no future. Just living in a pizzeria with a robot because you don't have a father, and you don't have a mother." Widowmaker chuckles. "You desperately cling to a machine as if he is your own flesh and blood. When the truth is that you have nothing. You have no one--"

You punch her in the face. Her nose breaks.

"I am sorry? I didn't hear you." The assassin did her research. After you took her prey away from her? The woman decided to take a vested interest in you. You made her curious.

"Hey, you can't do that!" Tracer looks uncomfortable. This wasn't something she was used to.

"Does Emily know that you cheated on her?"

"H-How did you? I didn't mean to!"

You give her a condescending look.

"You should watch how much you drink. There are a lot of woman out there who know an easy catch when they see one."

You see the slap before it comes, and you don't bother to move out of the way. Tracer starts crying, and leaves.

"You shouldn't have done that!" Winston gives you a dirty look.

"Do you really think she needs to be here for this?" You scold the gorilla. "When look at her you see a sister. Do you want your sister to see this?" What sort of brother was he?

You grab Widowmaker's face, and bring her face to yours. Her nose was bleeding.

"You don't need to answer any questions Amélie Lacroix. I already know why you were here. You wanted the names, and locations of everyone who used to be in Overwatch." You smirk when you see her twitch. You were right. "The only question that's left is why? Did Talon want to make more assassins like you, or simply execute any loose ends?"

The assassin spits in your face. There is blood mixed in with the saliva.

You wipe it away with your hand, and backhand her.

"There's a lot more of your bones I can break. You shouldn't tempt me." Why were you acting like this? This was becoming second nature. It was like you lived through this before.

Widowmaker looks at you again, and that's when she sees something inside of you. It is what she sees whenever she looks in a mirror.

"You never felt more satisfaction than when you murdered those mercenaries." There is a sudden clarity. A sort of ephemeral understanding. "It came naturally, and you took pleasure in it."

"What is she talking about?" Winston looks at you suspiciously.

You don't answer him.

"Yes, why don't you tell him?" The assassin enjoys this. You were a kindred spirit. "You want to know why I am loyal to them? They may have forced my hand but by doing so? I learned something about myself. I have never felt more alive! When you catch your prey? When you kill it? There is no greater pleasure!"

This woman was a monster. Talon just revealed that part of her to the world.

"Reaper and Widowmaker weren't the only ones here. There were mercenaries." You don't meet the scientist's eyes. "I killed all of them. I didn't spare anyone."

It was better if he heard it from you.

Winston smashes a desk.

"This is why you shouldn't have stayed!"

"If I wasn't here the both of you would have been killed!"

You know that for a fact. Your instincts were warning you. If it was just Gabriel Reyes they would have been fine. It wasn't just him. Widowmaker came with him. There was a change. The future wasn't set in stone.

Widowmaker starts laughing, and there is mirth in her voice. "I am beginning to like you. It is a shame you decided to help them."

"What are we going to do with her?"

"I am going to report this. The authorities will come, and retrieve her." The gorilla looks angrily at you. "You should be gone before they arrive. Do I make myself clear?"

The threat was there. If you didn't leave he would tell them about what you did to those mercenaries. You wouldn't get in trouble. You were defending yourself but it doesn't change the fact.

You reveled in this.

[] You need to go back home. You were worried about Alphonse. Widowmaker knew a lot. Talon could be monitoring you now. He could be in danger.
[] You feel regret. You decide to look for Tracer. You want to apologize to her. You want to see if there was anything you could do. What exactly happened that night? You only saw bits, and pieces.
[] You decide to stay, and wait for the authorities. You want to make sure Widowmaker doesn't escape. That assassin was dangerous, and now you were on her list. You had to be careful.
[] The iris. The eye. You are reminded of Tekhartha Mondatta. Shambali's religion believed in something like that. He was in King's Row, London. He would probably be happy to see one of the people who saved his life. You could ask him about it.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 10, 2018)

[X] You feel regret. You decide to look for Tracer. You want to apologize to her. You want to see if there was anything you could do. What exactly happened that night? You only saw bits, and pieces.


----------



## Atem -- Fortis Fortuna Adiuvat - This Ugly, and Beautiful World (Aug 10, 2018)

Tracer couldn't hide from you. You already know where she went.

Your mind is assaulted by dozens of different possibilities. You are not sure which was the most favorable one. You try to ignore them. You try to focus on her.

Tracer was sitting on the cliff outside Watchpoint: Gibraltar. Her feet are swinging over the edge. The water hits the rocks below. You see an opportunity.

"No, Tracer! You have so much to live for!" You tackle her away from it.

"What in the--"

"You can't jump!"

Tracer pushes you away.

"I am not trying to kill myself!"

"You could have fooled me!"

You wear a devious smirk on your face.

"You want to talk about it?" You take a seat beside her. Tracer sits back down on the cliff.

Tracer hugs her legs. "It was hazy. I didn't know what I was doing." A drink which led to another one.

"What did she look like?" You already know the answer but it is better if you do this in a way that isn't creepy.

"A brunette. Blue eyes. Dark skin. Just like chocolate." Tracer smirks, and gestures with her hands. "Bristols like you wouldn't believe!"

"Girl had a pair of bazookas on her, huh?" You laugh with her.

"I don't remember her name." Tracer seems wistful. "The type that would bite you." She points at her neck, and you see a hickey.

"Sounds like you had a ride." You had someone like that. A girl that wouldn't let you have a moment of peace.

"Oh, I wasn't the one doing the riding!" There is something perverse in the way she says that. "I was thinking about Emily the whole time..."

You hear her sniffle.

"What am I going to say? I have been keeping it from her for weeks." Tracer doesn't know what to do. The woman was lost in her own misery.

"It's weird how you can be so energetic all of the time!" You answer her. "It's nice knowing that there are other things that you can feel!" You decide to derail the direction of the conversation. "I was worried for a second! I thought you were a bit loopy!"

She punches you in the arm.

"You arse!" The way she playfully says it? You knew she was feeling better. "What about you? How are you holding up?"

"I think I might be a monster." You say it so casually. "When I close my eyes? I see everything. I could recite your whole life-story. I am not even joking." No one should be able to see the things that you do.

"Oh, come on! It is probably not that bad--"

"Your college professor certainly had a way with her tongue. That present you got for graduating makes me jealous." You turn your head, and give her a dry look. "That's where you got your preference for redheads, isn't it?"

"It's that bad." Tracer gives you a dumbfounded look. "Please keep that a secret." She laughs nervously.

"I wish they were all like that. This would be easy then." You begin to shake. You are frightened. "I keep on seeing them. They were in the pit with me. Just glassy eyed, and motionless. They are talking to me now. They are telling me that I should come back home." There are tears that run down your face. "You know what scares me the most? A part of me wants to listen." You lose your composure.

This sight was destroying you. Your mind is coming apart at the seams, and you already know something is wrong.

You enjoyed killing those mercenaries.

You feel an arm reach around, and hug you. Tracer doesn't say anything.

Just being there with you was enough.

"You have it rough, guv."

***​King's Row, London. You were back. You park your motorcycle just outside Pizza Palace. It was time to get back to work.

You would live your life. Just as you did before. You would ignore these visions. You would be happy.

Just like before.

You approach the door, and the moment you open it is when your instincts start screaming at you,

You are not fast enough. There was no timer.

It was set to explode the moment you opened the door.

The shock-wave sends you flying. You feel the heat of the explosion. You hit a car, the front windshield cracks, your bones break, and a piece of shrapnel is lodged into your right eye. You were not all there but the second the ringing in your ears stop? You start crawling towards the pizzeria. It was on fire.

"Al!" You scream his name, and look for him. "Where are you?" You look around. You can't see him. Where was he? You get back up, and ignore the fact you are missing an arm. It was torn from your left shoulder. You're bleeding out but that doesn't matter. You have to find him.

You throw caution to the wind, and enter the burning restaurant. You cover your mouth with your remaining hand, and try to keep yourself from inhaling the smoke.

"Al!" You had to find him. You could see him in the back of your mind. You already knew what happened to him but you didn't want to believe it. You couldn't believe it. You had to be wrong!

When you make it to the back you smash through the crumbling doors to the office. You see Al, or what's left of him. Half of his body was reduced to slag. The flickering lights that were his eyes were dimming.

"John?" You hear him call your name. "Where are you... I can't see." His voice is distorted. His voice modulator was damaged.

"I am right here!" You grab him, and try to lift him over your shoulder with your remaining arm. He was heavy but you manage. "We have to get out!" You try to push forward but you fall over. You hit the ground.

The building was collapsing.

"Just leave!" Alphonse was more worried about you. "You can't stay here!" You feel him grab you.

"No, I am not leaving without you!" You had to both get out of here. You wouldn't leave him. He was burning hot from the flames but you didn't let go. "Dad, I am not going to lose you!"

"Who said you had a choice?" He lifts you, and that is when you are thrown. Al musters what strength he can, and he sends you flying. "You have to live!"

You hear those words again, and they would come to haunt you.

Alphonse is consumed by the crackling flames. He crumples under the heat.

That's the last thing you see before Pizza Palace collapses on itself, and buries your father in the burning rumble.

You feel yourself hurdle outside, through tables, through a window, and you land on the pavement.

You can't see anything. You can't feel anything.

You are in the pit again. You are back home.

"You always have a place here--"

You grab her throat.

You look at your mother, and tighten your grip on her neck.

"No, I don't."

Your world becomes enveloped in crimson. You see red everywhere.

This was not the birth of a hero.

There is a sickening snap, and she drops to the ground.

You dig your way out. Your tear through the corpses.

They claw at you. They don't want you to leave.

You reach the surface and you can see a netherworld. Carnage and mayhem everywhere you look.

You gasp as you draw breath, and look at the sky.

​
The eye. The iris.

Where the sun should be? You see it.

You roar in defiance!

You cough, and open your eyes. You were back in the world of the living.

"Don't close your eyes!" You see yellow spandex, and a pair of goggles. Tracer was here. "You've lost a lot of blood!"

Your rage gives you clarity.

"Who was it?" You scream, and push yourself back up. Your mind was looking for them. You grasp at images. The myriad of possibilities. "Who did this?"

You see the iris.

You try to dig deeper but there is someone or something obstructing you.

"I don't know." Tracer looks back at the pizzeria. A visit become a rescue operation. "Just hold on, love! The bobbies are coming!"

You could hear sirens. The police.

You see paramedics help the customers that were caught in the explosion. A couple of them lift you up. One of them tries to staunch the bleeding from the stump where your left arm used to be.

You grit your teeth.

"I am going to find you."

A promise is made. A vow that would remain unbroken.

Your oath this day would destroy everything.

[] You need to gather what supplies you can. You grab the assault fire and grenades you stole from the Talon mercenaries. You need to find someone who can replace your missing limb, and give you a new eye. Your sight guides you. You find who you are looking for. You see a hacker. The woman knows about some of the best cybernetic experts there are. No one should know her name but you do. Olivia Colomar. The only problem was that she was pretending to work for Talon. This could be difficult.
[] Tracer might know someone who can help you. A doctor who used to be a part of Overwatch. Angela Ziegler. The woman was one of the foremost experts on medicine, and if rumors were to believed she dabbled in cybernetics. You might get dragged into the affairs of Overwatch. However, it is better to deal with them then get into another fight with Talon operatives. At least they won't try to murder you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2018)

[x] Tracer might know someone who can help you. A doctor who used to be a part of Overwatch. Angela Ziegler. The woman was one of the foremost experts on medicine, and if rumors were to believed she dabbled in cybernetics. You might get dragged into the affairs of Overwatch. However, it is better to deal with them then get into another fight with Talon operatives. At least they won't try to murder you.


----------



## Atem -- Fortis Fortuna Adiuvat - Deus Ex Machina (Aug 11, 2018)

You are on the operating table.

"No anesthetics." Angela Ziegler looks at you as if you have grown another head.

"Are you certain?" The woman looks concerned. "The pain would be excruciating!"

You need to remember this feeling. What you lost, and what you would gain.

"I can't run away from this. I have to take responsibility."

Alphonse... he was gone. Your father was dead. Your father was dead, and you have no idea who did it. It was because you were weak.

No more.

"What you requested could kill you." You would need more than just another eye, and another arm. You would replace nearly everything. "If you're awake during the procedure? Your chances become even more abysmal."

Your eyes, your arms, your legs, your lungs, and even your heart. By the time Angela Ziegler was done you would be just as much a machine as your father was.

You knew what you needed. What was necessary for you.

You couldn't handle what this world could throw at you otherwise.

"You're insane!" The woman doesn't want to do this.

"I will not die." You look at her. You *really *look at her. "I will survive this."

Those weren't the eyes of a man seeking his death. There was a brilliant radiance within them.

You were on a mission.

The doctor is reminded of the crusaders. The warriors who would take back Jerusalem.

It was in that moment Mercy did not feel concern for you. No, her mind wandered towards your enemies. They were the ones who required her compassion. You have no need of it.

"I will do it."

You feel every cut, every incision, your limbs are removed and replaced, they are soldered to your nerves, you grit your teeth but you do not scream, and that is when the doctor begins cutting you open. Your lungs, and your heart are next.

There are machines that keep you alive, that feed oxygen to your blood, and pump your blood through your body, and that is when she begins removing them.

You don't even flinch, you feel your synthetic lungs start working, and your artificial heart starts pumping blood through your body. The operation was almost done.

The doctor closes the incisions with a laser. They are cauterized.

There was only one more thing to do.

You would become a demon.

"What color would you like your eyes to be?" It was a question you weren't expecting. You had options?

"H-How about c-carmine?" A dark red. You loved the color. "Yeah, that s-should be f-fine." You stutter when speaking. It is excruciating just as the doctor told you it would be.

The doctor is impressed. There were hardened soldiers who would have been crying like children by now.

You didn't scream. You didn't shed a single tear.

You cried enough. Now it was time for payback.

You see nothing for a long time. You eyes are plucked from their sockets. The one that was damaged beyond repair by the shrapnel, and the other one that could be of use to someone else.

It takes hours but it is done. The bandages are removed from your face.

You look at the world with your cybernetic eyes. They were better than the ones you had before. Things appeared clearer, and crisper than they were before. There is telescopic, and infrared functionality. As well as night vision when you need it. A HUD system is integrated, and diagnostic scanners which could analyze your surroundings.

You move your hands, and legs. It didn't feel the same but information was being directly transmitted into your brain. You could sense when you were touching someone or something. You could feel. Just not in the same way as before. You would have to get used to this.

You reach from the operating table, and grab a glass. You try to focus but end up cracking it by accident. You have to be careful. You were stronger. You could bend steel, and smash granite.

You try to get up but end up jumping head first into the ceiling. You could leap over buildings. You were faster. You could outrun your motorcycle.

Your artificial heart lets you control your heart-rate, and your body's ability to regulate the production of adrenaline. You could slow it down, or speed it up. You could fool any polygraph.

Your synthetic lungs filtered nerve toxins, and poisonous gases. You could breath underwater. You could hold your breath for longer periods of time, and maintain reserves of oxygen that could last for hours.

"I am ready." You wear a sadistic smirk.

It was time to suit up.


​You grab some shuriken, snatch a semi-automatic pistol from the armory (you don't question why the hospital has one), examine the assault rifle you confiscated from those Talon mercenaries, and check your package.

You were afraid the doctor might have made some modifications to it. Good, nothing seems to be out of the ordinary--wait, what was that?

You look into your pants.

"Why is it glowing?"​***​Zürich, Switzerland.

The motherland of Angela Ziegler. The woman who used to go by the name of Mercy.
​"Are you sure about this, love?" Tracer is there waiting for you on the rooftop of the hospital. You wouldn't have been able to make it here if it wasn't for her.

Lena Oxton.

That was her name. You didn't need to ask her for it. You let the sight take over, and as your heart rate begins to drastically change? Your artificial heart corrects the abnormality. Your body begins producing more adrenaline.

You take a deep breath. Your body could handle it now.

No more heart attacks.

"Yes, I am sure." You stretch your arms, and legs. You crack your neck. "You shouldn't hold back."

A cerulean energy swirls around Tracer, and she moves faster than any human being has the right to. You are able to keep up with her. Your animatronic eyes keeping track of her movements.

The roof cracks as you dash forward. Your feet embed themselves in the concrete. Your fist rears back, and you throw a punch. Tracer just barely manages to duck under the strike but you already saw that coming. It was a feint.

Your knee rises upwards, and slams her in the face. The speedster is hit, and she rolls across the roof.

It only takes her a moment to regain her composure. You gesture with your hands.

"Come hither, I won't bite." There is something condescending in your inflection.

Tracer frowns, and begins dashing around you. You could see her after-images but you don't bother with them.

You close your eyes, and open your third eye.

You knew which one was the real one. You stick your foot out and trip your friend, she is carried by her own momentum as she twirls into the air. It was with a resounding thud that she lands on her back.

"Hey, watch it!" Tracer rubs her feet, and gets back up. "Emily bought these for me!" Her sneakers were ruined.

"I will buy you another pair!" You smirk, and turn to face her. "Now take them off!" They would only get in the way.

Tracer gives you an annoyed look. Her sneakers are tossed aside. Her bare feet hit the ground. That is when she disappears.

You barely dodge her punch, and it leaves a scratch on your cheek. You throw a punch of your own, and Tracer gracefully dodges it. You frown, and make adjustments.

You were faster than before but Tracer was something else entirely. There was no one on Earth who could match her speed.

The only reason you could keep up was because of your third eye. Your sight extends farther, and you see the dozens of moves she would make.

You turn around, and catch her leg in the palm of your right hand when she kicks you. You grip her leg tightly, and throw her over the roof.

You are back again. At least several seconds.

Recall.

Tracer reversed time, and restarted the fight. How could you even remember that? You see another change in her tactics, and this time she tries tackling you from above. The attack was different.

However, she didn't know that you remembered. You snort, and palm her in the chest.

Tracer only has a second to be surprised before she is sent flying into a laundry basket.

"Ouch!" Tracer rubs her head. "How did you know--" Another flash of recognition mars her face. "Oh right, psychic."

You walk towards her, and reach out with your hand.

Tracer takes it, and you lift her back up.

"Thank you." There was an earnest gratitude in what you just said. You owe her more than you can imagine. "I am going to make this right."

"Don't worry about it!" Tracer has that cheerful grin. "After what happened it's the least I could do!" Her thoughts drift towards what you lost.

You have no one. Your father was taken from you.

An idea sparks within her, and it ignites a fire.

Inspiration.

"Winston, after what happened... he is asking for us to come back. He says the world is going to need us, and I think he is right!" You could hear the conviction in her voice. This woman believed in this.

Unquestioningly, and possibly fanatically.

"You would be vigilantes. You would be breaking the rules." There is a positively ecstatic look on your face. "However, you're in luck! I happen to really like breaking them!" There is something _vicious _bubbling beneath your skin.

"Oi, that wasn't an invitation!" Tracer scratches the back of her head.

"Yes, it was." You could see through her. "If you want me to join just say it."

Tracer perks up.

"Alright then! John Doe, do you want to join us?"

"You don't need to ask." You grab her shoulders. "I am your soldier."

Tracer looks conflicted when you say that.

You knew what she wanted to hear.

"I will become part of your family."

You couldn't say that. Not after what you just lost.

You refuse to use them as a replacement.

If they are to become your family?

They must do so on their own terms.

***​"If you're going to join Overwatch? You need another name." Winston is typing behind his desk. You were back at Watchpoint: Gibraltar. "Something we can use instead of your--" He frowns when he realizes you don't know what it is. "Anything we can use instead of John Doe."

You adjusted to your cybernetics. Now only scars remain. You fold your arms over your chest, and try to think of something. What would suit someone like you?

"Prophet."

Winston pauses, and there is a smile that stretches across his face.

"Not bad. Not bad at all." He begins typing again. "Athena. Add John Doe to the registry. Code Name: Prophet. Give him clearance."

"Are you sure you're okay with this?" You look around the facility. "After what I did here?"

"You did what you had to do. You were defending yourself, and us in your own way." Winston answers you as he begins opening another jar of peanut butter. He takes a spoon, and starts eating from it. "We can make use of your abilities. There are some members of Overwatch who I can't locate."

"You want me to find them?"

"If it is within your capabilities? Yes."

Your third eye expands, and you are given an overview of the world.

"Oh, there's no question about that. Just give me a name, and I will find them."

"Then I think it's best if we look for..."

[] Genji Shimada. He should be in Hanamura, Japan. You always wanted to go there with Al. Now you had to make the trip alone. You would see everything.
[] Jesse McCree. He used to be a part of Blackwatch just like Genji Shimada. He should be in Houston, Texas. Getting into trouble, and making noise.
[] Reinhardt, and you could sense someone else. A squire by the name of Brigitte. They couldn't sit idly by while the world was in turmoil. They were somewhere in Greenland.
[] Torbjörn Lindholm. He was in Boklovo, Kurjikstan. He was one of the greatest weaponsmiths, and engineers in the world. He would no doubt be useful.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2018)

[x] Jesse McCree. He used to be a part of Blackwatch just like Genji Shimada. He should be in Houston, Texas. Getting into trouble, and making noise.


----------



## Atem -- Fortis Fortuna Adiuvat - Ode to Death (Aug 12, 2018)

You can smell it in the air. The aroma of a pizza coming out of the oven. Alphonse grabs the peel, and slides it onto a tray. He places it in front of you.

"So, give it a taste. What do you think?" The omnic is wiping his hands. He looks expectant.

"It's delicious!" Your feet are swinging over the stool. It wasn't anything fancy. Just pepperoni, and banana peppers. "You always make the best, Al!"

If the omnic could smile he would. He chuckles, and gets back to work.

You would always be there with him. Pizza Palace was your home.

How could you ever leave it?

You take another bite, and let the cheese melt in your mouth. The pepperoni is spicy but just enough to give the pie flavor. The banana peppers compliment it.

You were happy here.

Just watching Alphonse make pizza, and helping him where you could. You were young, and you couldn't work. No, not yet but one day you would be behind that counter with Al.

You would be cooking, and delivering pizza. It wasn't anything glamorous but you were satisfied with this.

You take another bite.

It really was the best.

"Sir, the plane is about to land." The stewardess wakes you up. You still have the taste of pizza in your mouth. You didn't dream about the pit anymore. No, those dreams were gone.

"Thank you." You smirk, and get back up.

A certain cowboy was waiting for you.

***​You heard the rumors about a gunslinger in Houston, Texas. No one knew who it was.

However, the moment your sight reached this city? You knew who it was.

Jesse McCree. Now he was an outlaw.

Just like he used to be. When he was a part of the Deadlock Gang.

The only difference was that he was helping people now.

"Hey, bartender what do you got that can cure my ills?" You walk into the bar. You know you would find him here.

"Just the usual. Sunset Rum." He is wiping a glass. He doesn't pay much mind. "You want a glass? Straight, or with anything else? Just a warning. This can knock you out."

"Straight, and with ice." The bartender shrugs, and gets the bottle.

"You're funeral." He doesn't care.

You slide a credit card his way. You never carried cash. You grab the glass as he slides it across the counter.

You down the glass, and slam it against the counter.

You walk towards a shady corner of the bar. You see the cowboy. He wasn't even awake. He was just snoozing on a table. You wonder how much he had to drink.

You take a seat on the other side of the table.

"Jesse McCree. Dead or alive you're coming with me." You always wanted to say that.

"Ugh, five more minutes." He grumbles in his sleep. "It's not high noon, is it?" He turns in his sleep.

"Yes, actually. It is." You grab your semi-automatic pistol from the hostler on your belt, and fire into the ceiling.

Jesse McCree jumps in his chair, and wakes up.

"What in the god damn?" He looks surprised, and reaches for his revolver. "Who are you?"

"The ghost of Billy the Kid." Your sarcasm is dry. "Winston has been trying to contact you for days. Why haven't you been answering his call?"

"I am not a part of Overwatch anymore. Didn't anyone tell you?" The cowboy leans back in his chair. He grabs a cigar, and lights it. "I've got no business with them."

"You got no business with them? You were Blackwatch. You're the whole reason they disbanded to begin with--"

"Now wait just a second, you're making a lot of presumptions!" Jesse McCree glares at you. "That was Gabriel Reyes." He seems bitter about it.

"Yes, and he is still around." You knew what you had to say next. "Gabriel Reyes isn't dead."

Jesse McCree takes the cigar, and smothers it in an ash tray. "What did you just say?"

"He is working with Talon, and he isn't the same person you remember." You can already see his thoughts race. His feelings are written on his face. You didn't need to be psychic. You could see the distaste plain as day. "He attacked Watchpoint: Gibraltar. Amélie Lacroix was with him."

"Now I know you're lying." The cowboy snorts, and he begins to doubt what you're saying. "What's next? Are you going to tell me how Jack Morrison hasn't croaked?

You were almost tempted. You knew he was fighting the Los Muertos but you wanted to ease them in gently. There were a lot of things they didn't need to know. They had to be ready first.

"No, that would be ridiculous!" You chuckle. It isn't very convincing.

The cowboy snorts, and gets back up. He was going to leave.

He walks towards the door.

"Hey, you ever make peace with your sister after she took your hand?"

That is when the cowboy suddenly stops in his tracks.

"What did you just say?"

"You heard me. Your sister is a piece of work."

He stomps towards you, and grabs his revolver. You are faster.

You grab his hand, and twist his revolver the other way. He shoots a mirror instead.

"How do you know that?" He growls, and he struggles against your strength.

Angela Ziegler's cybernetics were some of the best, and Jesse McCree just had the one cybernetic prosthetic to replace the arm he lost.

You were more machine than him. Genji Shimada was the only one with as many augmentations.

It was no contest.

Throughout the whole scene the bartender kept tending to his counter. He was used to this.

Jesse McCree always brought trouble with him.

"I didn't tell anyone! How did you know?"

"I'm psychic."

You wear a cheeky grin.

"Now that is a load if I heard any!" Jesse McCree kicks you away, and shoots at you. "Did she send you?" He takes cover behind a table.

"I already told you!" You jump over the counter, and get behind the bar. You deftly dodge his bullets. "Winston sent me!"

He doesn't answer you. He keeps on shooting.

You grab your semi-automatic pistol. Your artificial heart works overtime, and your adrenaline spikes. You could see the bullets floating, and slowly crawling towards you. You take aim, and fire. You shoot them.

"You have got to be kidding me!" The cowboy swears when he realizes what is happening. You were shooting his bullets out of the air. "What are you?"

"I told you already!" You wear a pleased expression on your face. You weren't sure you could do that. Now you knew. "I'm psychic!" You reload, and throw away the empty clip. "Prophet! That's what they call me!"

You push against the bar, and the whole counter comes lose. You use it as a shield. Jesse McCree only has a second to look surprised before you crash into him. You force him out of the bar, and smash through the door. He is sent sprawling against the pavement. He reaches for his revolver but you kick it away.

You point your pistol at him.

"This is it, huh?" The cowboy seems resigned. "Get it over with!"

You roll your eyes. What a drama queen.

You holster your pistol, and reach out with your hand.

"I told you. Overwatch sent me."

"Yeah, right!"

You frown, and grab him. He refused to take your hand.

"I am not going back! You can't make me!" He tries to break out of your grip but you're stronger than him. "I would rather die than have to deal with her again! You know how crazy she is?"

"I told you I am not working for her!" This was starting to get annoying. "I am just here to bring you back to Overwatch!"

He goes quiet.

"You're serious?"

"Yes, about everything."

"Okay, okay... just let go. This is getting weird." You ease your grip, and drop him.

"Are you going to come with me, or do I have to hog-tie you?"

"I will come with you. I want to hear what he has to say about this."

That was one problem taken care of.

[] Genji Shimada. He should be in Hanamura, Japan. You always wanted to go there with Al. Now you had to make the trip alone. You would see everything.
[] Reinhardt, and you could sense someone else. A squire by the name of Brigitte. They couldn't sit idly by while the world was in turmoil. They were somewhere in Greenland.
[] Torbjörn Lindholm. He was in Boklovo, Kurjikstan. He was one of the greatest weaponsmiths, and engineers in the world. He would no doubt be useful.
[] There are whispers about a survivor from Watchpoint: Antarctica. Your sight extends across the globe, and you see her. The devil herself. A woman straight from the fiery depths of Tartarus.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 12, 2018)

[X] There are whispers about a survivor from Watchpoint: Antarctica. Your sight extends across the globe, and you see her. The devil herself. A woman straight from the fiery depths of Tartarus.


----------



## Atem -- Fortis Fortuna Adiuvat - Cocytus, the Goddess of Winter (Aug 12, 2018)

You were out of the frying pan but now you were stuck in the freezer.

"T-This is the worst!" You shiver, and try to keep warm. Your cybernetic eyes feed you diagnostic information. Temperatures were below zero, and there was a blizzard. You switch to infrared. You look around, and you can't see the base anywhere. It must be buried under the snow.

You hear a roar in the distance.

"What?" That didn't make sense but you could see them. There were bears in the snow.

Why are they in Antarctica? They are supposed to be in the Arctic!

They catch your scent, and begin chasing you.

"Oh, come on!" You start running, and before long you lose sight of them. They couldn't keep up with you. "What a bunch of slowpokes!"

That is when you crash into something. You turn around, and that's when you see it.

​A polar bear wearing armor, standing on its hind legs, and wielding the largest hammer made out of permafrost you have ever seen.

"You trespass in our lands." The bear speaks, and you are not surprised. You knew gorillas that could talk. Why couldn't polar bears? It only made sense. "What is the reason behind this?" He readies his hammer.

"I come here seeking a friend! Mei-Ling Zhou!" The polar bear gives you a suspicious look. You already know why. Your sight reveals the meaning behind this. You resist the urge to palm your face. "I seek the immaculate one! The one you call Cocytus!"

He looks surprised, and there is a hush.

"You seek the Goddess of Winter?" The polar bear roars. "What are your intentions with her?"

"I do not wish her harm!" You raise your hands in mock surrender. "I only seek an audience with her!"

"You say that but how can I be sure?" He grips his hammer tightly. "If you wish to see her you must fight me. If she is your friend this should be trivial for you!" He growls. "Unless you are a coward!"

"No, I am not!" You take a fighting stance, and prepare yourself. "I am ready when you are!"

Your sight expands, and every move becomes clear. When the polar bear swings his hammer? You are already leaping over him. His hammer hits the ground, and cracks the ice.

You dash for his back, and strike at the back of his legs. Your punches make him lose his footing, and hit the ground. He doesn't stay down for long, and that is when he backhands you. You are sent flying into the air but twirl around so that you land on your feet.

Your artificial heart starts beating faster. Your adrenaline surges. You move faster than you have any right to, and disappear before the polar bear's eyes. You didn't hold a candle against Tracer but you were fast enough.

Your knee slams into his gullet, and makes him gag. Your elbow smashes into his face, and leaves his snout bloody. He drops his permafrost hammer when you dislocate his left arm with a jab. Your palm strike cracks his armor, and sends the beast hurdling into the snow.

You grab his hammer, and heft it over your shoulders. You jump into the air, and bring the hammer down on his head!

"Why did you miss?" The polar bear looks surprised. His hammer was lodged besides his head in the snow.

"I am just here to meet Cocytus. I have no intention of taking any lives." You let go of the hammer, and grab the polar bear's left arm. You force it back into place. The polar bear doesn't flinch. He was used to pain.

"Very well, it seems that you speak truly." The polar bear gets back up. "I will show you the way." He picks up his permafrost hammer.

***​When you arrive at the fortress you marvel at how it is made out of nothing but permafrost and ice. Mei-Ling Zhou was an incredible architect.

You make your way up stairs as the polar bear leads you further into the castle. You see polar bears like the one next to you. They were standing on their hind legs, and wore armor just like him.

"Dante!" You see this Cocytus. It was Mei-Ling Zhou just as your sight showed you. However, she was sitting on a throne. It is made out of permafrost and ice just like the rest of the fortress. "You brought a friend?" The climatologist is surprised when she sees you.

"He seeks an audience with you." Cocytus, and now Dante? What was this the Divine Comedy? "He says that he is a friend."

"Prophet. That's my name, and I was sent by Overwatch--"

"Winston?"

Mei-Ling Zhou seems giddy, and practically springs forth from her throne.

"Overwatch is rebuilding itself, and we need your help--"

"I accept!" Mei-Ling Zhou grabs your hands. "There is just one problem..."

"Yeah, and that would be?"

"Geryon."

***​You couldn't believe it. You were seeing it with your own eyes, and it just couldn't be real.

An army of penguins armed to the teeth, and you hear the sound of war drums in the distance.

"Your false goddess dies today, Dante!" Geryon squawks, and lifts the flag with the symbol of their patron deity.

​"Now I just want to kill them all." You crack your cyber knuckles, and wear a positively unhinged expression on your face. "What is wrong with them?"

"They do not understand that Cocytus is the one true goddess, and far superior to some cardboard cutout that isn't even real!" Dante speaks with a strange, and almost religious fervor. "Thicker is better!" He roars back.

"No, it isn't! I don't want a chubby pig like her as my goddess!"

"You know not what you speak of! Her grace is pleasantly plump!"

"Can I just murder them?" You look back at Mei-Ling Zhou with desperation in your eyes. The devil pats you on the shoulder consolingly.

"That wouldn't be right." Mei-Ling Zhou was nice. Her kindness would betray her one day.

"How is this even happening? Why are they so intelligent, and--" You frown. "Why are they nerds?" They remind you of the people you used to give atomic wedgies.

"It happened a couple of decades ago. The polar bears migrated to Antarctica from the Arctic after being experimented on by Moira O’Deorain. Whatever she did to them had an impact on the indigenous life here. We ignored them mostly but I ended up being worshiped as their goddess when I escaped from the base a few days ago." The climatologist has the decency to look sheepish. "Snowball?" A drone hovers around her. "What do you think we should do?"

The drone makes a lot of beeping noises.

"I am not sure. That seems drastic."

How in the world could she understand that?

"Snowball thinks that you should destroy their idol. If you do that they will be demoralized."

"You mean the cardboard cutout?"

"Yes."

"..."

You were beginning to hate this place.

***​You punch your way into the ice, and dig your way deeper. When you hit water you know that was enough. There was only one way of getting past the army of penguins, and that was by swimming under them.

"I am going to feel this in the mourning..." The moment you jump into the water everything is set ablaze. Your senses become erratic, and your artificial heart and synthetic lungs work together. You would need them both to stay alive in this freezing cold.

Your third eye expands, and the path is made clear. You swim for what seems to be miles. You're nowhere near your destination.

That's when you see them.

Orcas.

A lot of them.

You wave at them, and that's when they pounce. The first orca attacks your flank but you're ready for him. Your fist scrambles his brains, and he floats upwards as he dies.

The next orca tries to bite you but you hold his jaw open with both hands. You grip his lower and upper jaw tightly. That is when you tear them from his snout. He screams as he dies.

Your animatronic eyes glow a menacing red, and the rest retreat.

They knew you were the apex predator.

The rest of the trip wasn't as eventful. It takes you several seconds but you find the right spot. You punch, and kick. It doesn't take long to break through the ice.

You breath, and you find yourself in Geryon's chamber.

You see the cardboard cutout.

"This is just embarrassing." You shake your head.

These penguins should be ashamed of themselves.

***​"I have your mistress!" You reveal the cardboard cutout to Geryon, and his army. "Now surrender, or I am going to have myself a barbecue!"

"You monster!" Geryon has tears in his eyes. "If you hurt her I will--"

"You will do nothing!" You begin to tear the cardboard cutout in half. "Your pet is at my mercy!" You cackle menacingly. If the context was any different you would appear to be some sort of serial rapist. "I will make you watch as I violate her!"

"The fiend!"

"This is unforgivable!"

"You animal!"

"You mind if I record this?"

The rest of the penguins squawk. They were a bunch of nerds. The whole lot of them. Your urge to murder them rises exponentially.

"I think that's enough." Mei-Ling Zhou giggles. You could tell that she was finding some sort of twisted amusement in this.

The mission was accomplished. You could go back home.

Nope, this had to end here.

You rip the cardboard cutout in half.

***​"You shouldn't have done that!" The climatologist pouts. You could tell she was upset.

"It's fine!" You ignore that some of them committed ritualistic suicide afterwards. The rest were horribly depressed, and just went back home. "It is the only way they will learn!"

"You're heartless!"

"That's besides the point!"

[] Genji Shimada. He should be in Hanamura, Japan. You always wanted to go there with Al. Now you had to make the trip alone. You would see everything.
[] Reinhardt, and you could sense someone else. A squire by the name of Brigitte. They couldn't sit idly by while the world was in turmoil. They were somewhere in Greenland.
[] Torbjörn Lindholm. He was in Boklovo, Kurjikstan. He was one of the greatest weaponsmiths, and engineers in the world. He would no doubt be useful.
[] Widowmaker escaped. You knew that she would. Now you had to recapture her before she returned to her masters. There is a sinking feeling in your stomach. The assassin was disturbed by something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2018)

[x] Torbjörn Lindholm. He was in Boklovo, Kurjikstan. He was one of the greatest weaponsmiths, and engineers in the world. He would no doubt be useful.


----------



## Atem -- Fortis Fortuna Adiuvat - A Demon is Born (Aug 13, 2018)

You could hear the screams, and see the carnage. Your sight wouldn't let you turn away from it. Your third eye was stretching farther, and breaks past whatever limitations it had before.

Torbjörn Lindholm was injured. He couldn't disable it.

There was a possibility. A chance he could have.

It has since passed.

You open the doors of the transport helicopter, and see the war machine.

A titan.

​
A thousand futures. You see them all. In every one you lose. A million futures later, and the results are the same. A billion possibilities appear and disappear before your eyes, and you see one singular moment.

A positively minuscule chance. It depends entirely on whether you infiltrate, and disable the automaton. You could do it. However, thousands would die in the process.

"No."

You were not going to let that happen.

"How far can I push my cybernetics?" You are in the hospital. You are back in Zürich, Switzerland. "What exactly can I do before they break down?"

"You shouldn't worry about that. There are safety restrictions in place that keep you from pushing them so far that they begin to fail." Angela Ziegler is examining you. "Is there anything strange you have noticed?"

"You mean besides the fact that my junk can glow in the dark?"

"Oh, you shouldn't worry about that." There is a knowing smirk on the doctor's face. "That will _eventually _go away."

"You did it on purpose."

"I have no idea what you're talking about."

There was something distinctly wrong about this woman. At first glance she seems kind and compassionate but there was something devious hidden beneath that facade.

"What about if I want to release those safety restrictions?" You probe the waters. You weren't sure how you should ask this question. "Just in case I need it."

"You can but I would advise against it. If you push your cybernetics? There is a chance you may die. After all, you rely on some of them just to survive." Your artificial heart, and your synthetic lungs. You grab your chest.

You were getting used to them.

"What do I need to do?"

"You need a passphrase." Mercy scrutinizes you. The doctor wasn't sure what your intentions were. "A way to temporarily unlock them." The doctor leans forward, and her breath is husky. You could feel it against your ear. "What would you like it to be?"

You are lost in thought, and that is when you remember a cartoon. One that aired before the Omnic Crisis happened. Alphonse kept the DVD blue-rays. You used to watch them on the television in Pizza Palace.

"I got an idea."

You are back in Boklovo, Kurjikstan. You remember the passphrase.

"Cast in the name of god." You whisper the first part. "Ye not guilty." The restraints begin to lift. You could feel your cybernetics blaze to life. You push them harder than you ever have.

Overclock.

90%, 100%, 110%, 120%, 130%, 140%, 150%, 160%, 170%...

You jump out of the helicopter, and hit the ground in front of the titan.

Your HUD feeds you information. Your animatronic eyes give you diagnostics.

You close your eyes. They would only get in the way.

Your third eye opens, and you see everything. You move, and the world around you breaks. You move so fast that the pavement beneath your feet is reduced to molten tar. The windows around you crack, and shatter. You jump, and you clear hundreds of meters.

You don't bother with your semi-automatic pistol, or your assault rifle. They would be useless here.

You bring your fist back, and thrust it forward. Your fist collides with the war machine, and sends it careening towards the countryside.

You have five minutes. After that, there is no going back.

You have to finish this quickly. You dash forward, and you are already there. The war machine swings an arm at you as if to swat you away.

You don't bother to dodge. You catch the strike in the palm of your hands, and grab the hand tightly. Your fingers dig deeply into the titanium. You plant your feet into the ground, and lift with all of your strength. You throw the titan. It hurdles for dozens of kilometers into the clouds.

That is when it starts to fire back. You see missiles blot out the sky, and rush towards you. You jump, land on the first one, and begin using them as stepping stones. You make your way higher into the clouds.

You leap from the last missile, and meet the war machine.

You open your eyes. Those malicious crimson orbs shine brilliantly.

You become a demon.

You aim for weaknesses in the structural integrity of the titan. You hit joints, and several parts of it that are weaker. They crack, and break. You sever the war machine's limbs.

You were not done.

You grab the chest of automaton, and force it open with all your strength. You dig into the cockpit, tearing through metal, destroying everything in your way, and your fist pierces into Sven's chest.

The pilot's life is extinguished.

"Did you think I would let you snatch their lives away?" The last thing he sees are your menacing red eyes. "Did you think I would give up?" You roar in his face as he leaves this life.

Al...

No, you wouldn't let anyone else die on your watch.

Your third eye and your fists would show you the way.

You cough, and blood seeps from your mouth. Your artificial heart and synthetic lungs are failing. The war machine was falling back to the ground. You collapse inside of the cockpit.

You pushed yourself past your limits. Now you were suffering the consequences.

You begin to lose consciousness.

"Hey, what did you think of that pie?" Alphonse looks expectant.

"You know I always love your pizza." You chuckle. You weren't a child anymore but he was your father. That would never change. "It amazes me how no matter what you cook? It is always great."

"Now you're just saying that because I'm your boss!" The omnic is embarrassed by the praise.

"No, I'm serious! Your pizza is the best!" You laugh with him.

You sit together at one of the tables. You wish that Alphonse could enjoy the pizza he makes. If he could he would know just how fantastic the food he makes is.

"You can't stay."

"I know."

Your face scrunches in disgust.

You wish you could stay longer.

***​"I'll fix you up." You hear a voice. You are drowsy, and that is when you try to get back up.

Something was holding you down.

You open your eyes, and that is when you see him.

Torbjörn Lindholm. He was working on your cybernetics.

You look at your surroundings. You were in the titan, or what was left of it. Your right arm was covered in Sven's blood, and entrails.

"I disabled your prosthetics. You won't be able to move your arms and legs for a while." Your HUD system was down, and so were the diagnostic scanners.

"Angela did some fantastic work. I couldn't have done better myself." The engineer could already see that it was her handiwork.

"Why did you release the safety restrictions? You got a death wish?"

"I didn't have much of a choice. It was either do that, or let more people die. I couldn't sit idly by. I had to help them."

The engineer becomes nostalgic. He is reminded of someone else.

A friend.

"I know what you are now! You are an idiot!" Torbjörn Lindholm chuckles when he says that. The world needed more people like you. "I will take care of you. You don't have to worry about anything."

You could hear the sirens.

The police were coming. Which means the reporters were not far behind.

The Petras Act. You have to leave.

Otherwise, you would only bring trouble.

"If I am seen--"

"I get the idea. Overwatch didn't want to pay the authorities any mind, and they sent you here." He seems displeased by their recklessness. "Overwatch is done, and you know that."

"It doesn't have to be."

"Why are you here?"

The engineer tinkers with some wires and circuits in your left arm.

"Overwatch... it has to come back. The world needs us now more than ever."

"It does but that doesn't matter. It doesn't change the rules."

You grit your teeth, and try to push yourself back up.

"You don't know what I have seen. There is _something _out there. There is somebody pulling the strings. Talon isn't the problem. It is just a symptom."

"You're some sort of conspiracy theorist?"

You shake your head, and give the engineer a scathing glare. "No, actually. I'm psychic."

"Sure, and I'm the tooth fairy!" He doesn't take you seriously.

"Torby, the first woman you ever loved broke your heart when she died fighting in the Omnic Crisis. When you met Ingrid you couldn't believe it. You thought you could never love again. You met her in a pub. You both enjoyed a few drinks, and that's when you made love. You didn't bother taking a ride back home. You both went into the nearest stall in the bathroom, and after you tore her shirt--"

"I get it! I believe you!" The engineer is spooked. "You weren't kidding. How did you know that?"

"The past, the present, and the future. I can hear everything. I can see everything. I just have to focus on what I am looking for." You try to explain your third eye. "Prophet. I chose that code name for a reason."

"You say there is something you saw? A conspiracy behind--"

"Everything." You answer him. "It is not just Talon. I think that--" You scrunch your face, and they escape your sight. "--they might have been responsible for the Omnic Crisis."

"You're saying that someone orchestrated it?"

"I don't know why but every time I look back? I see them. They played a part in it. Whatever it was."

They knew about you. When you looked at them?

They looked back. It was like staring into the abyss.

"What do you want from me? I am just a relic from the past--"

"You're one of the greatest engineers in the world. You can help rebuild. Overwatch has to start over from scratch. We need bases, we need defenses, we need armor, and we need weapons. You can help give us that. I know you were one of the people that worked on this war machine. Sven was your friend before things went sour between you." You can feel your arms and legs. They were starting to function. "I'm sorry..."

"No, he deserved it. After what he did? He would have probably been executed. It is just a shame he became like this. He was talented. He could have helped people." Torbjörn Lindholm seems to age before your eyes.

"What's your answer?" You cough, and there is some spittle. It was mixed with your blood.

"I know your type! If I do nothing you will just keep bothering me about it!" The engineer seems to mule on it. He would become a criminal. "Someone needs to make sure you don't blow yourselves up. You can count me in." That's when he remembers. The golden age.

He could bring it back, or at least forge another.

"Prophet here." You reach for the transponder on your belt. "I have got good news..."

If there was a better future?

You would grasp hold of it.

[] Genji Shimada. He should be in Hanamura, Japan. You always wanted to go there with Al. Now you had to make the trip alone. You would see everything.
[] Reinhardt, and you could sense someone else. A squire by the name of Brigitte. They couldn't sit idly by while the world was in turmoil. They were somewhere in Greenland.
[] You hear rumors about a Shrike, and make use of your sight. There was someone attacking Talon, and they seem to have a grudge to settle. They seem familiar, and that's when you see her face. Of course it would be her. You shake your head. It seems the rumors of her death were greatly exaggerated.
[] Fareeha Amari. The daughter of Ana Amari. Currently employed by Helix Security International. While she was never a part of Overwatch? Pharah is already making noise in the underworld. A primary candidate if only you could convince her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 16, 2018)

[x] You hear rumors about a Shrike, and make use of your sight. There was someone attacking Talon, and they seem to have a grudge to settle. They seem familiar, and that's when you see her face. Of course it would be her. You shake your head. It seems the rumors of her death were greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Atem -- Fortis Fortuna Adiuvat - Horus, the Protector (Aug 16, 2018)

They were everywhere. They surround you.

They entrap you.

You feel the sand between your toes. What was once flesh and blood? Now it was metal, and circuitry. You walk through city of the dead. You see the past, the present, and the future.

There are echoes of men, women, and children. There were people who lived here. There were families. There were slaves. You could hear their laughter, and see their happiness. You can feel their misery, and their anguish. They were gone now. Their stories have reached their ephemeral finale.

There is an ache where your heart used to be.

"Al..." How you would wish he could see this.  You clench your fists. Your blood boils. Your fury buries whatever reason you have.

Whoever was responsible? You would find them.

​
The Necropolis. 

This was her home. Whatever else was gone.

It was dangerously close to the Temple of Anubis. You could see a myriad of possibilities. What lays in wait for her daughter. What would you do?

There were choices you could make, and every one leads to another sacrifice. A price must be paid. A life must be placed at the altar, and the dagger must plunge into their heart.

Your hands would be the one holding that knife. 

Cursed be the choice.

"So, I have caught your attention?" Your cybernetic optics zoom in, and your target is in front of you. You switch to night vision.

Her biotic rifle. It does not fire bullets.

Darts.

They could heal, or destroy. They could take your senses from you.

You wouldn't let yourself get hit.

The huntress was waiting in the darkness. Patience was her greatest weapon. 

You reach for cover behind a pedestal. The darts just barely miss you.

You grab your semi-automatic pistol from the holster on your belt. Your diagnostic scanners analyze the angle and trajectory of the darts. You knew where they came from. You quickly leap out of your cover, and fire several bullets at the arch your prey is hiding under. The dust and gravel from the crumbling structure distracts her. Just for a moment. You dash towards another pedestal, and duck as a dart almost pierces your temple.

Your enemy doesn't bother with words. The Shrike knew that hesitation would cost her.

It was a lesson she would never forget. Now her right eye was taken from her, and the pain of that loss would always remind her. You must never show mercy. You must never relent.

Only when the enemy stops breathing can you be sure that you have won.

"I am not your enemy!" You yell from behind cover, and rush forward towards her. "I am a friend!" Your pleas mean nothing to her, and several more darts soar through the air. You block them with your arms. They pierce into the titanium, and the carbon fiber.

"I have no friends." You hear her voice, and are taken aback by how much vitriol there is. This woman was bitter.

There was only one way to stop her.

"You never told your daughter who her father was! You lied, and kept it a secret because of the shame you felt!" You push forward, and you don't bother to dodge darts. There are several that pierce your chest. Your artificial heart works overtime. It pumps more adrenaline into your bloodstream. The tranquilizers aren't enough. You refuse to close your eyes. "A lot of people say it was Jack Morrison but I know the truth!"

You remember the crawling shadows. You remember the cloud of darkness. You remember the sound of those shotguns. You remember the anguish, and perpetual suffering.

"Gabriel Reyes! Your greatest mistake! You never wanted your daughter to know that! You wanted her to live a life not knowing that her father was a murderous psychopath!" You were close enough that you could see her hands shaking. You unnerve her, and you remind her of another.

No one should know that. Her shame was so great that she didn't even share that secret with her closest friends. Jack Morrison was the only one who knew. Her comrade. Her brother.

The only person that understood her.

It was the same with you, and Alphonse. It would be an insult to call it an infatuation, or some sort of childish notion of love.

It was something so much greater. 

You close the distance, and grab her biotic rifle. You toss the weapon aside, and you are not surprised when you see your prey prepare herself for death. The huntress takes a fighting stance.

No, she would not lose without a fight. You sweep her feet from beneath her, and but she quickly regains her footing. Her elbow hits you in the ribs, and you are surprised by how much it hurts. This strength wasn't something a person her age should be capable of. That is when you remember that she had cybernetics installed decades ago. Her right eye was upgraded before it was destroyed by Widowmaker. Why not the rest of her body?

You back away, and dodge a right hook. You duck under her left hook. You back flip as you avoid her kick, and rush forward. You right palm strikes her chest, and it leaves her breathless as she hits a building behind her. You hear her gasp, and struggle to get back up.

"Ana Amari... you used to be a part of Overwatch." You reach for her with your hand, and you are not surprised when she slaps it away.

"Who are you? Why do you know these things?" Ana Amari is positively livid. How long has it been since someone bested her in combat?

"Prophet. You can call me that." You watch as the sniper pushes herself back up. The huntress has her pride. "I am blessed, or cursed as it were. I am a seer. The past, the present, and the future... they assault me in every waking moment. These visions of what was, what is, and what could be."

"A psychic?" The huntress is bemused by this. That is when she mocks you. "Oh, so you can read my palms--"

"Your daughter misses you dearly. Why did you lie? Your death has caused nothing but tragedy. Yet, you live in spite of it." You change the subject. You couldn't reveal everything to her. Not yet. It wasn't the right moment.

"..." The huntress is silent. The Shrike?

That's who she was now. Ana Amari was dead and buried.

"I know you had a reason. You wanted to protect them. Your daughter, and your husband. I wonder what would happen if I told them the truth about Gabriel Reyes? If they knew you were alive, and that you were keeping these secrets from them--" You can already see her anger, and her hatred. How she would despise you.

"You say a word, and I will gut you!"

"I don't need to." What countenance you have reveals your intent. "Just come with me."

The threat was there. If Ana Amari did not? You would unravel those lies she spun so many years ago. You would reveal her secrets.

"Who do you even work for?"

"Overwatch."

If Ana Amari was angry before? Now you knew what it was like to be on her "list." 

You should be careful around her.

"Overwatch is gone!"

"No, it was gone. Now it is being rebuilt. We need people like you. We need heroes."

It goes unspoken but it is there. Overwatch needs heroes because it already has enough villains.

"So, do you accept or should I go pay your daughter a visit? I am sure she will be happy to hear that you are alive?" You press her buttons. You knew just what to say.

"I don't have a choice." You could hear the resignation in her voice. "Very well, let me see what Overwatch has become."

Winston would be in for a surprise.

***​"Hey, four eyes! I have a present for you!" You shout, and the gorilla jumps in his chair.

"Don't scare me like that!" He grumbles, and drops the jar of peanut butter. That is when he turns in his chair. "Why are you back so soon--"

When he sees Ana Amari standing beside you he tumbles out of chair, and hits the floor. "Prophet... is that who I think it is?"

"I have resurrected the dead. It seems I am a budding necromancer." Your sarcasm does nothing to alleviate the tension. "Ana Amari never died. No, she ran away like a coward--"

The huntress elbows you in the ribs.

"Ouch! I think you broke a rib!" You tease her. Your quarry gives you a disgusted look.

"Prophet has briefed me. He says you are rebuilding Overwatch?" The sniper scrutinizes the gorilla.

"Y-Yes." The scientist gets back up, and adjusts his glasses. "Yes, I am." He was getting his bearings. This was unexpected.

"Then you can rely on me. I will be your protector." You are surprised when you hear something _genuine _in the way she says that. The huntress wasn't doing this just because you blackmailed her.

Overwatch meant something to her.

***​You were seeing it now. Overwatch was being rebuilt. The process was slow, and things could not be run through official channels. Thankfully, there is always the black market for that.

"There is a problem about our finances. How exactly are we going to get funding?" Winston types at his laptop, and takes a bite out of a banana. 

"I have got that covered." You wave the lottery ticket in his face. "The _sight _is useful like that." Scratch tickets, lottery tickets, horse races, and casinos. You were their worst nightmare. You would con them out of every penny they have.

The gorilla looks jubilant. "That is one problem taken care of." He types some more. "Torbjörn is working on Watchpoint: Gibraltar's defenses. After that, he is going to start work on Watchpoint: Antarctica. That Ecopoint needs maintenance."

"Jesse and Mei are getting along." You were surprised when you saw how much chemistry they had together. "We should make them into a team."

"What about you, and Lena?" Winston leaves the question hanging.

"I can work with her. I am just afraid she might get hurt. I have the sort of luck that brings trouble. You know what I mean?"

"This isn't about Alphonse, is it?"

You don't answer him. If you're being honest with yourself? It probably is. You couldn't let go of it.

"I will see if we can work together. Just send me on some missions with her."

Your sight was showing you several not so favorable outcomes.

You would try to avoid them.

[] Genji Shimada. He should be in Hanamura, Japan. You always wanted to go there with Al. Now you had to make the trip alone. You would see everything.
[] Reinhardt, and you could sense someone else. A squire by the name of Brigitte. They couldn't sit idly by while the world was in turmoil. They were somewhere in Greenland.
[] Another perspective recruit is in Busan, South Korea. Hana Song. A professional gamer, and now a part of MEKA. This child fights to protect her country from a titan. A war machine like the one in Boklovo, Kurjikstan. You can't use Overclock. Your body needs to recuperate. You would have to find another way to stop it before their nation is destroyed.
[] There is something happening in Volskaya Industries. Your third eye shows you the future. An assassination attempt by Talon. Their target was Katya Volskaya. You could make a friend. You could stop this but at what cost?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2018)

[x] Reinhardt, and you could sense someone else. A squire by the name of Brigitte. They couldn't sit idly by while the world was in turmoil. They were somewhere in Greenland.


----------

